# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Krimineli qe s'denohet

## Zani

Nje gruaje i mungonte prej kohesh nje gisht.Prej kesaj karakteristike burri e njifte ne mes te 3 miliard femrave.Nje dite  burri e shikon ne rruge,e dinte qe ajo e kishte tradhetuar dhe e vret.Policia e kap por ky person nuk denohet me asnje dite burg.
Si ka mundesi?
Kjo ka bere vaki ne gjermani,mos me thoni qe burri pagoi leke e doli nga burgu e budalliqe si kjo...
Po te keni pyetje une i pergjigjem vetem me po ose me jo....
Suksese

----------


## Arjeta

Me vjen keq po aspak spo e kuptoj se qka po don te thuash me kete .....!

----------


## Zani

si ka mundesi pra qe burri vrau gruan dhe nuk denohet me asnje dite burg?

----------


## juliano1

zani pak me vonese  mos ndoshta gishti qr shkrepi armen ishte 
ai gishti qe mungonte

----------


## Zani

jo mer jo...jeni dobet shume.

----------


## juliano1

po mire ti thue pergjigjen per kulture te pergjithshme
se vajti 2 muaj

----------


## Zani

burri merr vesh qe gruaja e tradheton dhe e ther me thike.vjen policia e gjen gruan ne koma dhe kujton se ka vdekur.burri denohet me 20 vjet heqje lirie.gruaja kur permendet zhduket nga morgu.pasi del nga burgu burri e shef gruan ne rruge dhe e njef nga gishti.aty e vret..po kesaj rradhe tamam.ja heq koken fare.policia nuk ka cti beje se nuk mund te denohesh dy here per te njejten veper penale.kjo eshte zgjidhja.
ciao nga zani 
e mos kerkoni me lojra te tjera se jeni dobet

----------


## ganoid

ishte shume e bukur zani por mos harro qe ne jena shqiptare dhe si te tille kena ca pytje pak shqiptarce. une po te bej nje 
Si ka mundesi qe su denua  ai burri per armbajtje pa leje per plagosje e sh e sh gjona te tjera.
hahahahahahaahahahahahah e pra mi shpjego pak

----------


## Zani

ah sa e mprehte..nejse koka mund te pritet edhe me nje thike qe eshte me e vogel se 7cm dhe nuk e thyen ligjin.plagosje ska aty se e vduqi fare ate gruan ai.tjeter car pyetje kishe?

----------


## juliano1

o zani po ne nuk jemi gjerman qe ti kuptojme keto gjera
kam njohtur nje gjerman
qe me  tha 
nje njeri vajti deri ne berlin kur u kthye me tren ne nje tunel 
vrau veten 
dhe ai me pyeti pse ai vrau veten 
dhe kjo pyetja jote pak a shume e tille ishte
 po nese kish te bukuren e saj dhe ajo

----------


## ABIGAIL

Bo... booo, qe te gjeje kete gjeegjezen tende duhet te kesh fantazi shume te madhe, se ndryshe nuk ka mundesi.............


Ku e gjete, kaq te thjeshte??? :shkelje syri: 

ABIGAIL.................

----------

